# Pernod - Staffie - 7 Months



## PortsideTWD (Dec 31, 2009)

This is Pernod my Bitch Staffie, she is 7 months old and loves the park and chewing 










view more images here


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Awww what a sweet face x


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

so cute, looks so much like my neighbours dog!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Ahhhh he has the cute factor :smile5:


----------

